# 1000 A9 (52 x 37 mm) woven lables for my t-shirts



## markurbannerds (Mar 24, 2008)

hi can any one help or recommend cheap site, need 1000 A9 (52 x 37 mm) woven lables for my t-shirts

thanks 
mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could try luckylabel.com, laven.com, clothinglabels4u.com

There are even more vendors listed if you use the search box at the top of the page and search for woven labels.


----------



## huedrant (Sep 17, 2007)

any suggestion for europe?


----------

